# My goal in life is to go pro in muay thai



## Harley_Ninja237 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have just started taking the classes but i am very determined
i know it is hard,theres a huge risk of injury,and it requires a LOT of training.
I also know that there is little fame involved here in America (Muay Thai isnt exactly popular in the US,most people who know it know it either by tony jaa or MMA) and i also know that the pay is meager compared to what they go through

but i dont care about any of those things,i just love the sport.
(im saying this now,i wonder if my mind will change once i (if i) get destroyed in the ring lol)

Any tips ?
I asked my muay thai teacher he said first you need a LOT of training.
then you need to win at least 30 amateur fights before going pro.
And get his approval so I know im ready.
Also he said once you go pro you cant go back to fighting amateur,so make sure i fight as many amateur fights as possible and not go pro unless i am absolutly ready.

But i am very determined,in fact,I pass out flyers for Muay thai classes to recruit new people and in return he gives me free private classes.I even pay for my own classes with my own money (im still in high school)


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

First off I am pleased to see your dedication to an art that is not as widely popular here in the US as it is in other places.

Going Pro- At your age to know 10000% that this is what you want to do says something about your dedication to your art. Keep in mind the advise of your instructors and peers as you progress.

To the point, to go pro in any form of art, if you fight in a ring, or even just to teach for a living, takes years and years. You have time, you are young, don't force anything. Know early the limits of your body and work with them, and slowly progress. I personally could have saved myself alot of injury if someone had said the same words to me years ago.

The biggest factor is to remember to have FUN! Yes MT is a combat sport, yes the training is brutal, but you need to keep doing it because you love doing it. When it stops becomming fun, you need to step back and look at the bigger picture.

Best of Luck to you


----------



## Harley_Ninja237 (Dec 1, 2007)

Jai said:


> First off I am pleased to see your dedication to an art that is not as widely popular here in the US as it is in other places.
> 
> Going Pro- At your age to know 10000% that this is what you want to do says something about your dedication to your art. Keep in mind the advise of your instructors and peers as you progress.
> 
> ...


 
thank you...
i will keep your advice in mind.


----------



## Zero (Dec 19, 2007)

Go for it Harley!

All the best and look forward to seeing you on the TV or in the ma rags in a few years!!

It will be very hard and require all - or almost all! - of your time if you are to compete and win at international level but if this is in your heart then do it.  I never went pro for $$ or fought at UFC level etc but have competed nationally and internationally in karate and mma and so know the dedication and training required.

I agree with Jai that you shouldn't 'force anything' but if you want to be at this level and you have only just started then most of your spare time (in fact there should not be any spare time concept) must be devoted to your training - running/skipping for cardio, some weights work or calisthetics for strength/explosive power, buy a heavy bag if you can't access your club everyday and work it every night (hone your technique with your trainer first for each move for correct execution and then continue into your own time) and once you have the basics in protecting yourself get a mouthguard and get into sparring as much as you can. Preferably also with different clubs, practitioners and friends.  When I was competing at my peak I used to visit the different clubs in my city and spar with their members for the increased exposure to different fighters of differing ability and styles - your trainer and club may or may not have views and policies on this.

When I graduated from university I decided to focus on using my degree and my brain (not my physical abilities) to earn money and pay the bills but have wondered at times what it would be like to have pushed myself to try to get to the next level and see how I stacked up - no regrets on my decision (well not many...) - what I'm saying is follow your heart and be true to it if you can!


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Feb 21, 2008)

My advice to you is to save up some money, fly to thailand, spend 6 months training there in the conditions the other fighters are in.

This will give you insight into the Thai fighters life styles living conditions and access to better instructions (no offence to your teacher but nothing is better than being taught by a Thai master in thailand)

After 6 months training and you still want to go pro? start fighting your amateur fights. MT fighters usually have around 100 amateur bouts before turning pro, but its entirely up to your trainer and yourself when you think you are ready.

When you have finish doing your amateur fights in the US save some more money and fly back to thailand. Set yourself a target of how many thai guys you beat before turning pro. 

Once you reached your target then my boy you are damned well ready to be pro.


----------

